# Your favorite emulsifier?



## Romane (Nov 12, 2010)

I always use Polawx, it works great, but I'm looking for a lighter emulsifier: Polawax is a bit greasy.
What about Olivem? And Ecomulse? Is it as easy to use as Polawax? Is it light?


----------



## paillo (Nov 12, 2010)

Romane said:
			
		

> I always use Polawx, it works great, but I'm looking for a lighter emulsifier: Polawax is a bit greasy.
> What about Olivem? And Ecomulse? Is it as easy to use as Polawax? Is it light?



i'm using polawax too and agree it's a little greasy. glad you asked the question, hoping for enlightenment too!


----------



## Deda (Nov 12, 2010)

I like BTMS or BTMS-50.

I use them in most applications.


----------



## Romane (Nov 12, 2010)

What's the difference between the two BTMS?


----------



## Deda (Nov 13, 2010)

Which one to use, like anything else, depends on your formula and what properties you want.

I use BTMS in lotions and scrubs and the 50 in hair stuff.


----------



## opalgirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm wanting to do some emulsified scrubs.  What is BTMS and where do you get it?  Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 28, 2010)

opalgirl said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to do some emulsified scrubs.  What is BTMS and where do you get it?  Thanks!


I'm pretty sure you can get it at lotioncrafter.com


----------



## Romane (Nov 28, 2010)

I tried BTMS and it's great: leves a nice silky touch, not greasy. I mixed ti with 1/4 of Polawax and the emulsion is very stable.


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 29, 2010)

You may also try to use Lanette Wax - it's SLS free and it works great in lotions and such.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 29, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Which one to use, like anything else, depends on your formula and what properties you want.
> 
> I use BTMS in lotions and scrubs and the 50 in hair stuff.



Ditto.  I get mine at theherbarie.com .


----------



## DMCC (Dec 2, 2010)

In some of my formulas I mix the Polawax/e-wax with BTMS.  I love the feel with this combination.  I also get my BTMS from The Herbarie and Brambleberry.


----------

